# squats in minnesota



## conrailjunk (Nov 1, 2007)

so might anyone be able to tell me where any good places to stay during the winter are in mn?


----------



## jack ransom (Nov 14, 2007)

try florida.


----------



## bakerdoo (Nov 24, 2007)

I live in MPLS and i dont really know of any. thier kind of exclusive. sorry man


----------



## dirtysmellykid (Nov 25, 2007)

Warehouse disctrict lil ways from dowtown MN, havent been down there in a bit but last i was there were some places umm along Colfax ave. downtown mlps, are some boarded up places.. the bridges in Uptown.. but i dont know of anything warm right now.


----------



## blackmatter (Jan 6, 2008)

line your sleeping bag with plastic and wear thermal underwear underneath all the other clothes you have


----------

